# XP Absturz - keine Symbole mehr in Netzwerkumgebung



## gitz (5. Mai 2004)

Nach einem bluescreen (XP prof) sind in der Netzwerkumgebung keine Symbole mehr zu finden. Das Netzwerk funktioniert aber noch, nur kann ich nix mehr konfigurieren. Ich muss die IP Adresse der Netzwerkkarte ändern, komm aber eben nicht dorthin.

Mit ipconfig /ALL auf der Kommandozeile wird auch kein Adapter aufgelistet.

Weiss jemand einen Rat?


----------



## rikai (24. Mai 2004)

*Keine Anzeige von Netzwerkverbindungen*

Hallo gitz!
Dieser Tip stammt von P. Rogalinski aus http://www.xp-tipps-tricks.de, ist also nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen.
Hier sind zwei Wege zum Beheben.

1. Über die Systemsteuerung:
Start - Systemsteuerung - Verwaltung - Dienste - Netzwerkverbindungen
Der Dienst Netzwerkverbindungen muss aktiviert sein, damit  die Netzverbindungen in der Netzwerkumgebung wieder aufgeführt werden.

Wenn der Dienst inaktiv ist , dann neu starten (Rechtsklick - Neu starten)

Wenn er aktiv ist, ist dieser Tip für dich nicht  brauchbar. Sorry, hier liegt der Grund dann wohl wo anders.

2. Über Kommandoeingabe, falls du dafür ein faible hast:
Öffne ein Fenster der Eingabeaufforderung (Start - Ausführen - cmd - ok) oder (Start - Programme - Zubehör - Eingabeaufforderung).
Gib dann folgende Befehle der Reihe nach ein ( Enter nicht vergessen).

net stop netzwerkverbindungen
regsvr32 netman.dll
regsvr32 netcfgx.dll
regsvr32 netshell.dll
net start netzwerkverbindungen

Bestätige die Meldungen alle mit ok. Abschließend sollte eine dieser Meldungen zu sehen sein.

Der angeforderte Dienst wurde bereits gestartet.
oder
Netzwerkverbindung wurde erfolgreich gestartet.

Eine mögliche Fehlermeldung bei regsvr32 netshell.dll kann ignoriert werden.

Ich hoffe, der Tip hilft auch dir!


----------



## gitz (24. Mai 2004)

Hallo! 

Danke für den Tip. Etwas ähnliches habe ich schon probiert, aber ohne Erfolg. In der Zwischenzeit habe ich jedoch den Fehler gefunden. Durch den bluescreen wurde anscheinend der Treiber der W-LAN Karte "beschädigt". Neuinstallieren dieses Treibers hat das Problem dann gelöst.


----------



## TassKaff (6. Juli 2004)

*Keine Anzeige von Netzwerkverbindungen*

*Hallo Leidensgenossen* ,
ich habe mir für den Fall, dass mal wieder keine Netzwerkverbindungen angezeigt werden, eine Batch-Datei geschrieben, denn es war mir zu umständlich immer alles von Hand einzugeben.
Bei meiner Suche nach der Lösung des Problems habe ich festgestellt, dass es nicht nur mich betrifft, deshalb habe ich sie *hier* als Zip-File zum Download abgelegt. 
Einfach entpacken, doppelt klicken, den Anweisungen folgen. Es dauert nur ein paar Sekunden. 
FERTIG!

*NEU:* Sollte es nicht funktionieren, dann kann man mal die Dateiendung von *.bat* in *.cmd* ändern und es dann nochmal versuchen. (_liegt an den verschiedenen Windows-Versionen_)

(Wer skeptisch ist sollte sie einfach mal im Texteditor öffnen.)

*Netzwerk bat.zip*

Gruß
TassKaff
_Fange nie an aufzuhören - Höre nie auf anzufangen_


----------

